# Messages entrants antidatés



## Tafoun (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelque temps, je remarque un souci très embêtant pour la gestion de mes messages électroniques.

Sur l'une de mes adresses référencées sur Microsoft Outlook 2011 (14.4.4), je reçois des messages qui sont datés (date d'envoi) du premier jour du mois auxquels ils ont réellement été envoyés.
Voici un petit exemple pour être sûr d'être clair :
Un message que j'ai retiré par Tania le lundi 06.10.14 à 23h02 (date de réception) donne la date d'envoi "mercredi 01.10.14 à 22h53". Il est certain que Tania a effectivement envoyé ce message le 06.10. D'ailleurs, il semble que l'heure d'envoi corresponde à la réalité.

Le pire, c'est que tous les messages envoyés à cette adresse ne réagissent pas de la même manière... Certains conservent leur date réelle d'envoi !

Cela fait plusieurs semaines que j'ai découvert ce problème, mais je n'arrive pas à le résoudre. Surtout, je n'arrive pas à savoir si cela vient de mon hébergeur, de mon Mac (10.9.4) ou d'Outlook.

J'ai supprimé le compte d'Outlook avant de le recréer, mais il n'y a aucune différence.

Petit détail qui peut avoir son importance : j'ai l'impression que ce souci est apparu à partir du moment où j'ai installé la mise à jour 7.1.2 d'iOS. Certains messages reçus sur mon iPhone réagisse bizarrement...

L'adresse est gérée par mon entreprise via un hébergeur. Mais je suis le seul (parmi environ 150) qui subit ce mauvais sort.

Sauriez-vous m'aiguiller sur telle ou telle piste de résolution ?

Merci de votre soutien


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2014)

Compliqué à démêler, en effet. Outlook utilise les paramétrages système pour l'affichage des dates et il est arrivé que des problèmes du type de celui que tu rencontres soient provoqués par une modification des paramétrage d'affichage des dates et heure dans le panneau de préférences système correspondant (qui n'est pas "Date et heure" mais "Langue et région"). Disons que c'est le premier point à vérifier et qu'il faut revenir aux paramétrages standard si jamais tu as voulu personnaliser quelque chose là dedans.

Sinon, il faut que tu regardes dans le fichier source des messages concerné pour essayer de voir à quel moment le changement de date intervient. C'est un peu difficile à décrypter (surtout que ça s'enchaine du bas vers le haut) mais ça peut donner des indications utiles. 

Note : la méthode la plus simple pour afficher le fichier source, c'est de faire glisser le message vers l'icône de TextEdit dans le Dock.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

le probleme pourrait etre à un autre endroit de la chaine d'acheminement, 
 il serait aussi interessant de regarder  date et heure dans l'interface du compte email en ligne
( en theorie le même que dans contenu brut)

edit
je pense que regarder le contenu brut est ce que veut dire Aliboron par "fichier source"


----------



## Tafoun (8 Octobre 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Compliqué à démêler, en effet. Outlook utilise les paramétrages système pour l'affichage des dates et il est arrivé que des problèmes du type de celui que tu rencontres soient provoqués par une modification des paramétrage d'affichage des dates et heure dans le panneau de préférences système correspondant (qui n'est pas "Date et heure" mais "Langue et région"). Disons que c'est le premier point à vérifier et qu'il faut revenir aux paramétrages standard si jamais tu as voulu personnaliser quelque chose là dedans.



Je n'ai évidemment rien modifié dans ce panneau...
Je doute que le problème vienne de là, dans la mesure où tous les messages adressés à ce compte ne sont pas modifiés et que d'autres comptes paramétrés sur Outlook fonctionnent très bien !



Aliboron a dit:


> Sinon, il faut que tu regardes dans le fichier source des messages concerné pour essayer de voir à quel moment le changement de date intervient. C'est un peu difficile à décrypter (surtout que ça s'enchaine du bas vers le haut) mais ça peut donner des indications utiles.



Sur le fichier source, il y a 6 indications de date de réception. Elle est toujours la même : Mon, 6 Oct 2014 22:53:55 +0200.

Je peux vous fournir le document si vous voulez.

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> le probleme pourrait etre à un autre endroit de la chaine d'acheminement,
> il serait aussi interessant de regarder  date et heure dans l'interface du compte email en ligne
> ( en theorie le même que dans contenu brut)"



Je me permets un doute : cela n'engendrerait-il pas que TOUS les messages adressés à ce compte voient leur date modifiée ?
Or, je vous rappelle que seuls quelques mails (pas toujours les mêmes expéditeurs et pas tous les messages d'un même expéditeur ?!) sont modifiés.

Complètement déroutant, n'est-il pas


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2014)

Tafoun a dit:


> Je me permets un doute : cela n'engendrerait-il pas que TOUS les messages adressés à ce compte voient leur date modifiée ?


pas du tout
il y a enormement de points dans l'acheminement
et il est impossible que tous les messages  envoyés à  un compte utilisent le même acheminement
( sauf cas  purement theorique d'un interlocuteur unique  avec un seul appareil et son propre serveur, et encore)



> Or, je vous rappelle que seuls quelques mails (pas toujours les mêmes expéditeurs et pas tous les messages d'un même expéditeur ?!) sont modifiés.


remarque interessante et qui n'est pas un rappel puisque c'est la premiere fois que tu le dis


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2014)

Tafoun a dit:


> Je me permets un doute : cela n'engendrerait-il pas que TOUS les messages adressés à ce compte voient leur date modifiée ?


Si, a priori, pour ce qui est du serveur bien sûr. Mais une fois qu'on est dans le bizarre... et qu'en plus il y a des tas d'autres éléments qui peuvent intervenir en amont...



Tafoun a dit:


> Or, je vous rappelle que seuls quelques mails (pas toujours les mêmes expéditeurs et pas tous les messages d'un même expéditeur ?!) sont modifiés


Oui, on est vraiment dans le bizarre. Franchement, côté Outlook, je ne vois pas trop. Je dirais bien que tu peux toujours faire une reconstruction de la base de données, mais je doute que ça ait un impact dans le cas présent. Il est tout de même bien étrange qu'un message dont le fichier source indique une date correcte affiche ensuite une autre date sans raison.

Et en webmail sur le serveur, comme le fait très justement remarquer Pascalformac, comment les choses se présentent-elles ?


----------



## Tafoun (8 Octobre 2014)

Sur le webmail, les dates correspondent à la date réelle d'envoi...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2014)

ok donc une grande partie du routage n'est plus en cause
reste donc la partie acheminement lors de relève  + le mac+ le logiciel ( ou session)

un test interessant
configurer un des emails dans un outlook  d'une autre session
( sans incidence si le compte est imap, et en plus ca reprendrait les messages à dates fausses)

si session2  les dates sont OK 
ca laisserait fortement pointer vers une indexation tronquée dans outlook session1

si les dates sont aussi fausses sur session2
c'est niveau OS ( ou install Outlook)


----------



## Tafoun (14 Octobre 2014)

Je vais faire les tests que tu proposes Pascalformac...

Mais actuellement, je suis en vacances...

Sur la fin de la semaine dernière, je n'ai reçu que très peu de mails antidatés. Je pensais que le problème était résolu à la suite de la reconstruction de la base Outlook. Mais je crois que j'en ai reçu un ce matin. Grrr.

Une collègue m'a rapporté la semaine dernière qu'elle avait rencontré le même problème que moi...

Est-ce que le fait que mon compte soit en Imap sur mon iPhone peut avoir une conséquence ?


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est prendre un message et en afficher le contenu brut, avec tous ses petits entêtes et tout ça (moins la partie privée : on n'est pas à la NSA...)
Avec un peu de chance on pourra constater qu'une des passerelles est en cause et laquelle.

[Au vu de ta description, j'incline pour un problème sur une passerelle (SMTP) ou le serveur de messagerie (le côté IMAP) plutôt que le client de messagerie (même si ma confiance en Outlook est plutôt faible, je ne le vois pas être mal fait _à ce point_).


----------

